# Male kitty needs a home in Memphis



## DaAdorableOne (Oct 8, 2014)

((Haven't updated in a while, we all moved to Memphis. My kitties are doing well))

About a month and a half ago a very sweet male intact (until this coming up Monday) tabby cat started coming up to my window everynight for about a week. I went outside and he came right up to me, crawled into my lap. I brought him inside and we took him to the vet (FLV/FIV free) got him dewormed and vaccinated. We were all set to keep him, tried for a month to socialize him with our other two cats. He is unfortunately very kitty aggressive (no defensive gestures at all, just jump into attack). He is 100% sweet and loving with all people though and loves to be held. If I had no kitties of my own I would keep him but I do.

Alas it's getting colder and we have no where to keep him as we are in the process of moving to a location that won't allow to keep him in quarantine any longer. With the cold weather I just don't know what to do and the shelters all seem to be full.

So anyone want a cat or know somewhere I can take him that won't kill him? Oh and the vet thinks he is about 2-3.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

The agression is probably down to being unneutered and also 1 month is nowhere near long enough to do a proper introduction even for a kitten to cats let alone a cat to cats. 
If you do a search on the internet there are several no kill shelters in Memphis which are worth contacting.


----------



## DaAdorableOne (Oct 8, 2014)

I know its not long enough but its the time we had. We have socialized both our other cats and others and while they didnt like each other for a probably about a year they were able to not try to kill the other. I have never seen a cat just attack with out any of the warning signs before. There was nothing to indicate an attack.

He is getting fixed today but we no longer have a room for quarantine.


----------

